# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] IHM en Python

## Donaldo

Bonjour,

je viens d'un monde de dveloppement trs Microsoft pour la cration d'IHM. J'ai commenc la programmation  12 ans sur du VB4 puis j'ai fait un peu de tout C, C++, ASM, Pascal, Java, etc. mais j'ai toujours ralis des IHM via les solutions Microsoft avec le simple gliss dpos redimensionn. 

Je me suis mis au python, mais j'aimerais vraiment raliser des IHM simplement et sympa. J'aimerais y gr galement le gliss dpos, par exemple dpos un fichier vers la fentre de mon application.

Quel est selon vous le framework qui vous semble le plus adapt pour mon cas?

Merci par avance,
Donaldo

----------


## tyrtamos

Bonjour,

Aprs avoir dvelopp quelques temps avec Delphi, j'avais la mme recherche avec Python et j'ai trouv ce que je cherchais avec PyQt.

PyQt est l'adaptation de Python  la bibliothque graphique Qt (http://www.qt.io/) qui est utilise pour les bureaux graphiques KDE des Linux. C'est une bibliothque graphique trs riche et trs performante. On peut faire avec cet ensemble "Python + PyQt" des applications graphiques multiplateformes (Windows-Linux-MacOSX) qui ressemblent tout  fait aux autres programmes graphiques crits dans les langages habituels. On peut les rendre "autonomes" (ne ncessitant pas l'installation pralable de Python et PyQt) avec des logiciels comme cx_freeze, et on peut mme les rendre alors "installables" au point que l'utilisateur ne saura mme pas que c'est crit en Python.

Le dessin des fentres graphiques est fait avec le programme "QtDesigner". On fait a de faon conversationnelle avec la souris. Ce programme enregistre le rsultat du dessin dans un fichier XML qui est convertit ensuite en code Python qu'il suffit d'importer.

Les versions actuelles sont: Python 3.4 et PyQt5 v5.5: https://www.riverbankcomputing.com/software/pyqt/intro. 

Sous Windows, le plus simple est d'installer le binaire exe qui contient tout ce qu'il faut. Sous Linux le plus simple est d'installer les paquets dj disponibles dans la distribution. Sous Mac OS X, on utilise ce qui est prvu dans les gestionnaires de paquets "non-apple". Dans les 3 cas, il est toujours techniquement possible de tout reconstruire  partir des sources, mais ce n'est pas simple.

Le seul bmol avec PyQt est celui de la licence: tant qu'on ne commercialise pas le logiciel dvelopp, pas de problme. Sinon, il faut acheter une licence.

Il existe d'autres bibliothques graphiques utilisables avec Python, en particulier PyGtk (http://www.pygtk.org/) qui utilise Gtk qui vient des bureaux graphiques gnome des Linux, mais je ne le connais pas suffisamment pour en parler. Cependant, la licence pour distribuer les logiciels parait plus libre (LGPL). Il existe aussi la bibliothque graphique "wxpython" (http://www.wxpython.org/), mais elle n'est toujours pas disponible pour Python 3, ce qui,  mon avis, la condamne  terme (Python 3 est tout de mme sorti en dcembre 2008!).

----------


## Donaldo

Bonjour tyrtamos,

Merci pour ta rponse. Je vais m'essayer  PyQt !

----------


## Laurent 1973

J'avais utilis il y a quelque annes Boa Constructor (http://python.developpez.com/telecha...uctor-wxPython)
Un IDE RAD en python pour faire des outils en python via lenvironnent graphique wxWindows

Par contre, j'ai l'impression que cet outil n'a pas volu depuis des annes.

----------


## Donaldo

J'aimerais tout de mme rester sur un produit maintenu!

----------

